# What is the best snake for a starter?



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have already got 2 leos and have been reading up on corns,royals and other snake breeds as pets since 2002 NO JOKE. 
So i have persuaded my mum to let have a snake ,for my 16th in November, earlier this year. So i was just wondering. I will have a budget of around 200 pound so not hugely tight but am just wondering.
thansk in advance.
Jordan :2thumb:


----------



## royalnking (Mar 26, 2007)

There are lots of snakes out there that are suitable for begginers, it all depends on what type of snakes you like the look of.
also remember that your money also has to buy the habitat and heating equipment as well as the snake but £200 is enough.


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

i've been looking around and mainly stuck between a royal and corn. Also adding the stuff together:
Exo Terra Plastic Faunarium (46 x 30 x 17 cm)
T-Rex Cobra Heat Mat 6"
Micro Climate Mini Stat 100
Triple 8 Aspen Bedding 1kg
2 x Exo Terra Hide Medium
2 x Exo Terra StripThermometers
Exo Terra Water Dish Small
Exo Terra Snake Hide
and also plants e.t.c 
it comes to around 100 pound so could get either a nice hatchling corn or a hatchling royal


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I've found royals can be more jumpy, and fussy.

I would recomend a corn, - 100% 

docile, easy to care for, cheap, i can go on


----------



## royalnking (Mar 26, 2007)

Corns and royals are both good, but don't limit your choices so are kings,milks and some other rat snakes like the russian rat.

All snakes are individuals and there will always be conflicting views dependent on own experiences but if you want a snake you are guarenteed to be able to handle regularly then you might want to rethink the royal.

p.s scrap the strip thermometers and buy a digital in/out one much more accurate.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

The best starter snake is the one you've researched enough to know you can give it the right care, whether its a corn a royal or a car eating anaconda.

I only own the one snake, which was my first, so i went for a royal as i didn't want something that got too big. He's a breeze to take care of, feed him, make sure he's got water and make sure the heat is right.


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

I personally dont like corns we had one for a short while i wouldnt pick it up or anything it was so wriggly i am thinking they get better with age and size but not something for me. I havent had a royal but they seem like nice snakes and would prefer one to a corn any day, i am actually considering getting one. After the corn we got a boa which is lovely so nice but as you dont want anything too big it probably isnt the best for you. We have also recently got a brazilian rainbow boa which has lovely colours and grows to around the same size as a corn if i am not mistaken. As said before though the perfect snake is the one you research the most and the one you prefer  good luck with it.


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

Meko said:


> The best starter snake is the one you've researched enough to know you can give it the right care, whether its a corn a royal or a car eating anaconda.
> 
> I only own the one snake, which was my first, so i went for a royal as i didn't want something that got too big. He's a breeze to take care of, feed him, make sure he's got water and make sure the heat is right.


Good shout Meko!

:2thumb:

Tara xxx


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for all reply's.
I have read books on Royals, corns and rat snakes. I like BRB but i don't think they are good for a begginer. Are they?? 1 advantage off a corn is they are more active. but i like how royals just like to sit on hand around the arm. A disadvantage off a royal is the feeding problems that people go on about and corns eat really well. 

:banghead:


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

bump :lol2:


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

I've got a kingsnake and he's been really easy to look after. He went off his food for three weeks once which is worrying when it first happens but really is nothing to worry about. He's got a great temprement and always sheds perfectly. Fantastic begginers snake:2thumb:


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

hmmm um there are three main species i would suggest as ive had no trouble with any of them, even though people say that one of my recommendations is a bit of a biter this has never happened with me in the 12+yrs ive had snakes and several of them. so anyway id say royals, corns and kings (these are the ones i was on about supposedly biting). with corns as my last choice tbh ive never been completely fussed on them until now.


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks
I've been reading and been told that Common Boas are quite good for a begginer because as they grow you can learn and then have a big snake and be confident enough to have a big snake??
Just wondering what you think off this.


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

You sound like you have your head screwed on right, and it's great to see someone researching before they buy.

What snake appeals to you? What do you _*really*_ like the look of?

Have you ever handled any snakes before? If not, I would suggest popping to a reptile shop, explaining that your looking into getting one and ask to handle some.


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you.
i have handled a royal at my neigbours son-in-laws house,Corn at our local pet shop when they were cleaning them out and also a 5ft common boa at my cousins freinds house.
All reptiles appeal to me so thats why i am so confussed on what to get.


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

with regards to the likes of a common boa, you have to ask the question am i going to be able to house this thing when fully grown, of course the final decission is yours but if you arent going to be able to id go for something a bit smaller like a royal if your thinking along the lines of boas and pythons. theres also the childrens python but i couldnt tell you much about them sorry.


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks 
don't think id go for a common boa just yet. :lol2:


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

i just found this link might be of some interest to you
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/52351-tarahumara-mountain-dwarf-boa.html


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

so might this one http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/48482-el-salvador-boa-constrictors.html


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Meko said:


> The best starter snake is the one you've researched enough to know you can give it the right care, whether its a corn a royal or a car eating anaconda.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


Another one to add to the choice list is a Western Hognose. My lad's just had one, he spent months researching which to have as his first snake and was stuck between royals and corns until Pauline (thank you ) mentioned the hoggies on his thread asking for info. He handled all three in the end (babies and adults) and decided on the hoggie as he loved the way the babies handled (slower than corns), the fact that they're notorious for being greedy so don't tend to have feeding problems, the smaller size the adults grow to and the cute way they look (though that of course is personal opinion).

We've only had the hoggie for two weeks so I can't give you any long term experience but he has been great so far... fed both times no problem, easy to handle and with the hoggies being diurnal he's active all day and not hidden away (apart from the two days he's digesting food).

Good luck with your choice, I hope you get the snake you really want.


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

I like hoggies but the problem is that no shop near me sells them. Another question is: Has anybody bought a reptile off the Internet and had it delivered?


----------



## Chuck1289 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah loads of people have you usually get them delivered by a special courier that the breeder sends.


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

corn snake was my first, i found it very wriggly when i handled it especially as a tiny baby, now he has grown he is alot clamer, my 2nd snake is a CRB and he is lovely... now at least. when i first got him he was very bitey but now is incredibly tame, i much prefer handling my CRB to my corn because its thicker and slower and whilst a corn slithers on you my crb wraps its self around you like an armband which is great walking round the house with a snake wristband :lol2:. 

this week ill be getting my 3rd snake, a royal


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

a corn snake would be ideal


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for your replys. 
i want a snake which is quite slow when handling like Steve 88 said about his CRB. Would they make a good starter snake. I have may years off research on BRB's CRB's, Different Python's, Corn snakes, Rat Snakes, King Snakes and Milk snakes so there are lots to choose from :lol2:


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

jmacleod540 said:


> Thanks for your replys.
> i want a snake which is quite slow when handling like Steve 88 said about his CRB. Would they make a good starter snake. I have may years off research on BRB's CRB's, Different Python's, Corn snakes, Rat Snakes, King Snakes and Milk snakes so there are lots to choose from :lol2:


 good luck with your choosing :2thumb:


----------



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

a 8 foot pissed off mis-treated rescue BCI was my first snake! started off just looking after it until it was better as it had a real bad RI and a mate of mine was treating him but i had him as my room is hahoosive:lol2: now that was a learning curve for sure, was never told any tricks of the trade or anything just did what i thought was best and read every book under the sun. he was one of the most scary, dangerous looking boas you have ever seen. open mouthed all the time while im in the room with one jet white blind eye staring at you with the hatred of the world in its hiss! (not a happy bunny) kept him for about 8 months until they found someone more sutible (as my mum couldn't sleep as this this was a mean machine) the only time ive been bit bad was by that thing in the face :blush: was not fun and very embarrassing. then i bought a Female BCI of my own who is a absolute dream, has never hissed or anything at me!


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

So i should get a snake that i know i could cope with in every way and i have researched. No matter what type. As long as i know i will take care and look after it and feed it properly?? 
:lol2:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

i went for a corn the only other thing you have to work out within the price is after a couple of months getting or building another viv for them when their bigger


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

yes i know.
I am alright at wood work and my grandad is good so i could build a viv easily. Also then the price off a bigger heat mat.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

the best starter is one you are interested in otherwise buying a snake because you gota "work your way up" is stupid "too a point ie venomouse and huge snakes ie retics, burms."


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

yes i no what you mean.
So don't buy a corn because it's small buy a snake which i really like e.g. BRB.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

yeah just do a hole bunch of research and their shouldnt be many problems you cant deal with : victory:


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you for your help. 
Going to buy another book on boas and do my research and then buy a snake out off all my books which is right for me. :lol2:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

i will make a couple of suggestions for your setup... 
get the bigger heatmat to start with, that way you can put the funarium not all on the heatmat (i.e. covering same area as the small one would) but you dont have to buy a bigger one when you need to upgrade to a bigger tub / viv.. 
ditch the strip thermometers, they are a pile of poo, you want one of the digital thermometers with a probe, you can then move the probe around to see what the temperatures are like anywhere in the viv AND it is a LOT more accurate than the stick on ones.. 
other than that looks good except mabey if you end up getting a small snake like a hatchling corn i wouldnt get the hides just yet, buy a small plant pot saucer and cut a little hole in the rim.. or a small plant pot cut in half instead, the medium hides would be too big for a hatchling corn for example... 

As for snakes, i dont tend to recomend hatchling royals to beginners, they can be very fussy, if you want a royal i would say to go for a well started one, like a CB07 or something similar.
Have you concidered Trinket snakes? i found they are calmer when hatchlings than corn snakes and are one of my all time favorites. Or how about Something like a Childrens python? 
I think aslong as you research before you buy and know that you can give it the care and attention it needs then anything is fine for a beginner... hell if you think you can look after it then get a brb if its really what you want, they arn't THAT hard to look after, just require a bit more humidity than most of the snakes people recomend for beginners.. 
Owen


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you.
I think i'm going to re-read the books i have and see which one i think will suit me best. Thank you all so much
Jordan


----------



## Kopite (Aug 9, 2008)

Definately a corn in my eyes, i'm getting my first tonoght


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

Lucky you
I've got to wait until November :censor:


----------



## aoifetanty (Aug 9, 2008)

I was after a snake for years, and every time I had my chance, I would handle one. I went to lots of pet shops, and all but one (who told me to get a garter snake!) , said a corn snake would be better. So I went ahead and bought a 6month old corn snake. I'm 13, and I care for him myself, but he is a pleasure to handle and care for. Maybe Sylvester is a slower corn snake but I have NEVER had any problems with handling him. I put him for a little slither on my bed and he wont even go fast If I want him to. He is easy to keep, eats 2 fuzzies a week, sheds well and loves being handled. I Dont want to make you buy a corn just because of me, but I would like you to know what a great snake they are and he has been a great first snake for me , so far!!

Hope you get exactly what you want!! 

Aoife


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

i must admit out of all the snakes i have owned corns have been the most pradictable... and my first ever snake was a corn snake... but there are a lot of snakes out there that are just as easy to care for and make good pets.. and yes.. garter snakes are great beginners snakes aslong as you get one that is already eating pinkies, not one that is eating fish or worms...lol 
OWen


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

i think its going to be between a Corn And A royal tbh


----------



## silverstaress (Aug 16, 2007)

Ive got both of those snakes!  

A corn was my first, and she's now 4foot8, dunno her weight, but Ive never had any problems with her until a few months ago, and that was over shed, but its all fine now. She's a cb2003, and I do thin they get better with age and size, as like someone said, they are very wriggly and fast.

I bought myself an 07 corn and slightly regretting it as I have much more experience with royals now, in all sizes and find them much calmer than corns, if not a bit more 'cuddley', if you can use that word. Corns seem much more active, as you said, but Im happy with my lazy basking royals.

Its always a matter of what you think is right for you really  Everybody is different and so you shall experience your animals in a different way to others!

Hope this give you a little bit more of an idea,

Juli x


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

Think a royal would be better as i would like something which can just sit with while it sit's on my hand and arm.


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

Gabbon viper? diamond back........?


----------



## silverstaress (Aug 16, 2007)

Remember if you got one, to leave it for a week or so, and make sure its feeding before you start handling it regularly. Once thats done you can handle him, and he will get used to your smell etc, and more used to you, which is what you need with a 'lap-snake' 

J x


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i recently got my first snake and i had a female royal as this was recommended to be the best to start off with... so far so good  definitely recommend one xxx


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

i would say either corn or rat snake


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

the best idea i would say is a corn, cos there beautiful and extremely easy to handle.

with a budget of £200 youll have no problem find a corn and a full setup on this website in the classifieds section.

also this way it is all setup and working so you dont have to worry whether the setup you have got is right 

good luck in your search for a snake mate


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

next wednesday at a garden centre near me there doing creatures day or something and you can handle the animals. They have corns and maybe other things so that could give me and idea too


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Having a look and a handle of a few snakes is definately a good idea and might help you make a good decision! 

Good luck with your new pet.


----------



## reptile_mad (May 21, 2008)

I would say corn because i've herd dat alot of royals are going of ther food fru the wierd weather and mine did but i have got him bak on i think but my corns have nether missed a feed. With the corns if you handle them a lot then they are just as calm in ur hands i have found and i can sit there for ages with them only moving slightly on my hands. But it is wat eva u think will suite u more.
Josh


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

I like corns how they come in different morphs which a quite cheap aswell. I'll have to see how i feel handling one next week


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

id agree with the others, and say corns.....

i never thought id hold a snake, now i love all 8 (soon to be ten) of our babies!! 

Getting them from hatchlings is good because they arent 'scary' looking, BUT to hold an older one is easier (imo) but either age, will start a very addictive new hobby!! :2thumb:


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

i am currently looking into getting my first snake, along with my brother, i am going for a royal and he is going for a corn or king, ive heard cali kings are good first snakes but i dont know if anyone can confirm this

tbh the best snake you could possibly have is one that you can care for, you wont get tired of, you will enjoy and you have researched, there is no point getting a corn snake when you have read up on BCIs now is there .

whatever snake you decide to purchase, make sure it is one that you want, not what anyone says are good beginner snake. after all you are looking after the snake not them.

good luck :notworthy:


----------



## jmacleod540 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thats very true and nice to here someone else getting snakes :lol2:


----------

